# camo school backpack



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

like an camo backpack made for school or a hunting backpack made for hunting that your going to use for school?


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

yes it has to be like a school back pack thats camo realtree mostly


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright, cause my hunting backpack would make a great school bag.


----------



## HoytXshooter (Jan 28, 2011)

Badlands super day pack but there alot of money for a school pack.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

the remington ones from walmart ive seen people carry almost fifty pounds of books in them.


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

yea i dont want the walmart ones i want like a redhead


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go on basspro.com and look at some of the hunting packs.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats what my backpack is, a red head, only i have the one to carry tour bow on the back, they are very nice bags.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

some of my friends have the ones that the national guard gives out.. they are pretty sweet but a really washed out green digital


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> some of my friends have the ones that the national guard gives out.. they are pretty sweet but a really washed out green digital


I've seen those too. I don't like 'em.

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

remington ones


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Does it have to be camo because blacks creek makes some pretty sweet bone collector black and green ones


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

And you need a camo backpack because......?
Would that camo be the same color or pattern as your lockers so they blend in?
Is it a fashion statement?


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

They have some Game Winner ones for really cheap at my Academy. I never got one though.


----------



## Jocelyn09 (May 31, 2011)

Backpacks for school student is the best option....i think camo bag will not helpful according to the students material...after using this bag student will suffer physical problem..like shoulder pain,cervical spondylosis , and many more..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

:spam::spam:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> :spam::spam:


:set1_signs009:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I got a camo browning bag a academy for like $25


----------

